# I am looking for rats in MI



## Meatball (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am looking for 2 female dumbo solid colors. But not white. I know I am being picky, but this is what I really want. Can anyone help me? I have been in contact with some local breeders and all the pet stores around here. I am not having any luck though. It seems there are not many babies around. I appreciate any help. My girls want some sisters. They are hooded, about4-5 months old. Meatball is white and black hooded and Pinkie is white and tan hooded.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Finding selfs will likely be difficult... I would look and decide on personality, myself.


----------



## Meatball (Feb 20, 2008)

What is "self"? I am new to ratties and don't know all the terms yet. Thanks!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Self is solid coloring =)


----------



## Ratmomma81 (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you found any yet? If not I know of a few people that have some for adoption in MI.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

There are these, Toledo is right on the MI border. She posted them on here too. Plus they really need out of this cage!! 
http://toledo.craigslist.org/for/599986406.html

Basically Toledo is about 40 minutes to Livonia, 45 to Ann Arbor if that gives you an idea.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a male self dumbo rat. 

Talk to Valerie at the Azure Ridge Rattery. She's a Michigan breeder, very friendly.

http://www.critterlodge.com/azurerats.html


----------

